# Scroll saw novice projects



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

I've just started scrolling and I love it. Heres a few of my projects.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Woodalyahave said:


> I've just started scrolling and I love it. Heres a few of my projects.


Where's the real time KUDOS button/tab when you need one....
did you know your rep tab was used???


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*good work*

Hi Chris that is very nice work. carl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Chris.


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

*Rep tab?*



Stick486 said:


> Where's the real time KUDOS button/tab when you need one....
> did you know your rep tab was used???


Stick, what's my rep tab? I've already made a lot of mistakes just figuring out how to post and where. Please guide me in the right direction.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Woodalyahave said:


> Stick, what's my rep tab? I've already made a lot of mistakes just figuring out how to post and where. Please guide me in the right direction.


http://www.routerforums.com/forum-help-faq/47928-moderator-s-question-about-kudos.html


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Chris,
I have been wanting to do scrolling, I have looked at videos then I have been looking at which scroll saw to buy ,cud be frustrating, then price wow, finally decided that I would get the dewalt so I have been working towards the cost but procrastinating.

Now you have motivated me today with you post... You did good , the projects are well done. How much practice did you have?

tom


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

twallace said:


> Chris,
> I have been wanting to do scrolling, I have looked at videos then I have been looking at which scroll saw to buy ,cud be frustrating, then price wow, finally decided that I would get the dewalt so I have been working towards the cost but procrastinating.
> 
> Now you have motivated me today with you post... You did good , the projects are well done. How much practice did you have?
> ...


a lot of school systems used Hegners that were retired... 
look to a used one...

I have a pair of them circa '66?
no worries.....

Scrollsaws - Machine Tools - Products
Hegner Scroll Saw - Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Message Board
Hegner scroll saw review


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

twallace said:


> Chris,
> I have been wanting to do scrolling, I have looked at videos then I have been looking at which scroll saw to buy ,cud be frustrating, then price wow, finally decided that I would get the dewalt so I have been working towards the cost but procrastinating.
> 
> Now you have motivated me today with you post... You did good , the projects are well done. How much practice did you have?
> ...


Thanks Tom. I decided on the DeWalt saw as well. Found one on Craigslist for $200 with a stand. I just added a foot pedal and light. These projects were my practice projects, I really don't have any experience


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> a lot of school systems used Hegners that were retired...
> look to a used one...
> 
> I have a pair of them circa '66?
> ...


Stick, In my country Trinidad and Tobago we don't have Hegner and looking at Amazon it is too pricey for my pocket. I have either porter cable or dewalt so I would much prefer dewalt. Thanks anyway for the suggestion. I take serious note of you postings and apply where I can.


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Woodalyahave said:


> Thanks Tom. I decided on the DeWalt saw as well. Found one on Craigslist for $200 with a stand. I just added a foot pedal and light. These projects were my practice projects, I really don't have any experience


Chris you really did well on your first try and that my friend is a big encouragement for me , so I am now getting some books/ patterns and in a month time my dewalt and will do some gifts for Christmas.

thanks again
tom


----------



## gsxrdemo (Dec 15, 2010)

*1st compound cut*

Here's a couple pics of my first compound cuts and some stack cutting using some left-over flashing I had.


----------



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Stick,
I was given an older Hegner with stand. Can I put casters on it without the metal tabs
bending when moving?


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

You JUST started when you posted this? WOW. Nice work.

Can I ask where you get patterns to do that stuff ? Just got a scroll saw - and in the mood to start it up.
Winter coming - cold last night - and it's just seeming like the right time.

Thanks, Gus


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gus; where you finding these threads?! That last comment (prior to yours) was from 2014!
A lot of these folks have fallen by the wayside in one way or another.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a 5 year old thread. Still, some OK info..


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Similar to "like"button? If I see an item/post that I like, or deem deserving merit,I could make a distinction if we had the "kudos" button, whereas now I just hit the like button.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> This is a 5 year old thread. Still, some OK info..


Tom, I never look at the date of a post. I enjoy reading them even tho I make a fool out of myself at times. :frown:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not to worry, Don; most of us won't remember past the next meal...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Not to worry, Don; most of us won't remember past the next meal...


so what are we having...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't remember.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I don't remember.


what???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You asked me that already. Lol!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I did???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Creeping senility!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more like a flood...


----------

